# the big ear....(Pactorals)



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

oh.....BIG EAR
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

betta big ear.....uhuhuhuhuh


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I LOVE big ears ))


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

plakat bigggggggggggggs ear


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't. It just looks weird.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dumbo!


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're so cute! my VT has some big pectorals, but no where as big as these beauties!


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

bye...c u
welcome to plakat thai,


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally dont like the look


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

interesting that people were up in arms about the "diamond eye" from last week, but yet to see the same outrage with this mutation


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I am in LOVE with big ears!!!! I have a couple bettas with big ears. They are so adorable !


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

fflores said:


> interesting that people were up in arms about the "diamond eye" from last week, but yet to see the same outrage with this mutation


Trust me, it's been gone over before. Big Ears/Dumbos, they've popped up on the forum and my opinion is still the same. I hate them. Pectorals are bettas' main ways of swimming, and when they're huge and cumbersome like this you are NOT making bettas any better. This is for looks alone, and actually hinders a betta in swimming. Sometimes the betta actually starts to BITE their own pectorals. That is far too much. It's a mutation that was created to earn money, not help create better bettas. These bettas must be absolutely miserable.
The members who didn't like this in the past have mostly moved on from the forum, which is why you don't see any opposition yet. Most people don't look at them and think of how much extra effort the betta has to put forth, they just think it looks pretty.
Once again, I loathe this type of betta and the breeder who thought it up.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, CodeRed. I didn't know that. I'm glad now that I didn't buy the fish from my LFS with about 1 inch long pectoral fins. I'm not even exaggerating. He was a beautiful VT, but he would have been unhappy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Think about it was walking around life with swimming fins on. That's about what it's life for these poor fish ):


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I feel sorry for them. I even feel sorry for ones with huge caudal fins. That must be quite a load!


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Trust me, it's been gone over before. Big Ears/Dumbos, they've popped up on the forum and my opinion is still the same. I hate them. Pectorals are bettas' main ways of swimming, and when they're huge and cumbersome like this you are NOT making bettas any better. This is for looks alone, and actually hinders a betta in swimming. Sometimes the betta actually starts to BITE their own pectorals. That is far too much. It's a mutation that was created to earn money, not help create better bettas. These bettas must be absolutely miserable.
> The members who didn't like this in the past have mostly moved on from the forum, which is why you don't see any opposition yet. Most people don't look at them and think of how much extra effort the betta has to put forth, they just think it looks pretty.
> Once again, I loathe this type of betta and the breeder who thought it up.



I just noticed your in Elkhart, i use to head over the Mishawaka/south bend every so often. 

Glad i'm not the only one to see this as not being any different then that Diamond Eye


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the look. I can't imagine that being much different than the long fins on a halfmoon. Halfmoon bite their tails because it is hard for them to swim but no one calls that Cruel. My halfmoon bit his fins and became much happier and more active.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

This is different than larger tails, the pectorals help them steer and such, so when they're that heavy, swimming is even harder. If you look at your betta fish, you'll see he/she uses his pectorals almost constantly, much more than their tails, this is pretty much true for all tail types. Though You've got a point ShinyBetta.

Personally, I like neither the way they look nor the fact that they greatly hinder the fish.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

You breed these big ears... Don't you... Lol.

This is a bad thing though. As others have said, it makes a betta have a harder time swimming and is a bad trait. Don't pass the trait down to fry if you do breed...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine having to go through life wearing a massive wedding dress. Now tie some 10 pound dumbbells to your wrists. It's pretty yes, but it makes it harder for the fish in question. As if massive anal and tail fins weren't enough. No wonder why many fish resort to self mutilation.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would like to know if the people opposing this mutation have actually owned one or not? If you have not, then I don't think I'd be inclined to believe your claims of difficult swimming and cumbersome weight... Harley moves with incredible speed and agility for a fish with such large fins. Just saying....


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think it all depends on the quality of the fish. A bad quality halfmoon may not be able to swim very well and most likely will bite his fins as he gets older. A good quality halfmoon may still bite, but it will be for different reasons. If the halfmoon is bred strong then it isn't that bad. I think it may be along the same principles for these fish.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> I would like to know if the people opposing this mutation have actually owned one or not? If you have not, then I don't think I'd be inclined to believe your claims of difficult swimming and cumbersome weight... Harley moves with incredible speed and agility for a fish with such large fins. Just saying....


There's a difference, though. Look at your bettas' pectoral fins. It's COMPLETELY different than caudal, anal, or dorsal fins. Most fish don't really use those to move around. A little bit, yes, but the pectorals are bettas' main ways of transportation. Now, just watch your fish. They're almost constantly moving their pectorals, fluttering them to move themselves around. Adding more fins to that makes them larger and heavier and more awkward. Adding more weight to such an important part of their anatomy just seems cruel to me. Unneeded. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I get why people would think it's cruel... but I really can't judge until I've seen one in person. Fish are amazing creatures and can defy all we think we know hahah. Until I see one, I'm undecided, and I still can't help but think it looks cute hah.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with monroe, until you have seen one in person it shouldn't be assumed that it's a hindrance any more than the extension of the tails of a half moon. I have seen so many bettas unhappy because of their weighty tails. I could just as easily assume that because their pectorals are bigger they move more water in fewer strokes, therefore actually enhance stability, but I haven't seen one. If anyone has seen one living happily or unhappily then I would hope they will post on this thread and enlighten us


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

effy said:


> I agree with monroe, until you have seen one in person it shouldn't be assumed that it's a hindrance any more than the extension of the tails of a half moon. I have seen so many bettas unhappy because of their weighty tails. I could just as easily assume that because their pectorals are bigger they move more water in fewer strokes, therefore actually enhance stability, but I haven't seen one. If anyone has seen one living happily or unhappily then I would hope they will post on this thread and enlighten us


Thats like saying "unless we were the fish hand had a scale over our own eyes, then we don't know if it effects our vision"

Its pretty simple, these fishes are all created based on mutation. All i was saying that if people are going to be outraged about 1 exaggerated mutation, then all exaggerated mutation much be treated the same... not solely based on something so arbitrary as how "cute" it is. 

Next thing you know is that as a breed, it will be in trouble like some pure bred dogs are. 

Watch a documentary on PBS called "Pedigree Dogs Exposed", you can watch the whole documentary here in parts 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Pedigree+Dogs+Exposed&aq=f

And though an extreme example of what can happen to animals when breeding goes too far. Correlations can be made. I suggest people watch it


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Having a basset, I know what you're talking about. The direction they're pushing that breed today, with pathetically short legs and skin that practically drags the floor, is a crime. I have the fortune of having a long legged basset that looks much more like an artisian basset and can jump without fear of injury.

Sometimes just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. Personally I wouldn't buy a fish like that. I understand why people do though. It's cute, of course.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I must admit that I do think the look is very cute, but I wouldn't buy one if it impedes its swimming. 

Albatross has got some pectorals that are a bit bigger than average. He seems to swim pretty well though, even with all the extra finnage. I just think he looks so cute when he wiggles them around, lol.


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------

